# 20/24er Köcher mit Patch 2.3



## Headsman (13. Oktober 2007)

Hiho,

wollte mal fragen ob schon jmd einen Link zu den Mats dieser Gegenstände hat. Zwecks vor farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx  Heads


----------



## TheHunter (21. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arstiuri (26. Oktober 2007)

1000 federn stimmt ja gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHunter (2. November 2007)

Arstiuri schrieb:


> 1000 federn stimmt ja gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer hat den etwas von 1000 federn gesagt? ich seh da nur 99

sind am schnellsten bei den harpien im brachland zu farmen^^


----------



## Toyuki (2. November 2007)

TheHunter schrieb:


> wer hat den etwas von 1000 federn gesagt? ich seh da nur 99
> 
> sind am schnellsten bei den harpien im brachland zu farmen^^



er meinte weil der Köcher  "Köcher der tausend Federn" heißt das man keine tausend braucht war glaub ich mehr oder weniger ne joke


----------



## Kepheus (4. November 2007)

Von den Mats her schon ein wenig ungerecht. Habe mir die letzten 2 Tage 200 Leichte Federn im AH gekauft für insgesamt 4g. Die Netherdrachenschuppen bekommt man nicht so günstig und sind auch nicht so einfach gefarmt.

Gruß


----------



## Vatenkeist (5. November 2007)

also ich bin mit den kurenai bzw konsortiumsbeutel/köcher schon bestens ausgerüstet und werde mir diese teuren teile lvl 70 NICHT bauen


----------



## Aribef (6. November 2007)

Jo, der munnitionsbeutel ist von den Mats her absolut fürn Arsch... Selbst die Epische Drachenleder-Brust (name liegt auf der Zunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat nur 30 Netherdrachenschuppen... Ka was ich davon halten soll...

Naja, find Bogen eh geiler.. hab nur grad kein guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belrak (7. November 2007)

bauen werd ich sie mir auf jeden fall. 

kann mir jemand sagen wo man die rezepte für köcher und munibeutel bekommen wird?


----------



## Khazar (8. November 2007)

belrak schrieb:


> bauen werd ich sie mir auf jeden fall.
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wo man die rezepte für köcher und munibeutel bekommen wird?



Munitionsbeutel in Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste, je nach Fraktion ab Respektvoll.

Köcher bei dem Fraktionshändler des unteren Viertels, auch ab Respektvoll.


----------



## Kepheus (9. November 2007)

Khazar schrieb:


> Munitionsbeutel in Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste, je nach Fraktion ab Respektvoll.
> 
> Köcher bei dem Fraktionshändler des unteren Viertels, auch ab Respektvoll.




Da könnt ich doch schon wieder kotzen. Bei der einzigsten Fraktion wo ich nicht Respektvoll gibt es das Köcher Rezept. So ein Müll, geht doch keiner mehr Schlabby mit mir.


----------

